# Capri angle gauge. Pleasant surprise not bad at all.



## CrazyRussianWoodShop (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks. Wixley also has 0.1 degree precision per their manual…


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

well yes. most of them do for the 90 degree and on some slightly more for 45 degree.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

That 0.1 degree is the max tolerance allowed by the factory … Not usually what you will get in the package.
On another thread "DC" said OMG! that's unacceptable, that is something like 1/8th inch error in 22 inches … 
Well, if I ever cut a bevel id 22 inch wood it will be with a chain saw … I use a lot of 2/4 and 4/4 wood and find these devises to be accurate for my use.
The one I have is dead on accurate, been using it for several years it's an old style Wixley and the Capri is of similar design … Darn good tool.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

yes. i still have old wixey which is dead on after all the years but almost impossible to read now. the only other box that has the highest accuracy specs is beall Tilt Box II but they never sell those in stores and even hard to find on line but they didn't upgrade the LCD. I can't complain about Capri's accuracy.I've tested few other throughout the years that were way off.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

OK a good result!


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a Tilt-box (don't know the model offhand).

This was bought when I first noticed these angle gauges appearing online. I love the thing! Takes a 9V battery (still using the same battery after many years) and the LCD is easy to read (for my eyes at least). Nice solid metal construction

These angle gauges are the cats meow for setting table saw blade angles, I'm not surprised that many "copies" are starting to appear and that many are of dubious quality.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Agree. Tilt-box and Wixey were the first and the best. I wish Tilt box would update with back-lit LCD for us old frats but I never knew why they never sold in stores.


----------



## soccer2010 (Oct 1, 2011)

Grumpy Mike,
Where did you get that math as I don't think it would be any where as high as 1/8"? I have a Wixey and love it. Highly accurate and easy to use but would prefer a AAA battery.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

I didn't do the math … As I said in the post, DC (Dick Cheney) said in another thread, that 1° error would calculate to 1/8th in 22 inches … Please read what is said.

I love my Wixley and it is dead on. I work with 1/2" and 3/4" wood and if the wixley was off 1° I don't think it would show.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey, I just looked up the post originated by Rick M and answered by Dick Cheney … Yep I was wrong, DC says that the error would be .032 in 20 inches … which would be 1/32 and not 1/8th … guess I had a senior moment, I'll be at the whipping post on Monday at noon.
But still I just don't normally cut 20" wood.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

whatever works for you. these reviews are basically to let prospective buyers know that you can't rely on published specs or positive or negative reviews including mine. you have to do your own test and accept the results based on standards you have set for accuracy. even in wood working, to some people it's a big deal to be 100% dead on and other doesn't matter.I just reviewed a Wixey 2 and it's off by .3. to me that's not acceptable. especially from a company that had a head start and basically set standards with these gauges.more than likely the one that i got is way off but test results don't lie. on the other hand if everyone keeps giving these companies free pass then they'll keep making inferior tools.


----------

